# Shoes for cyclocross???



## DustBowlRefugee (16 Sep 2008)

Hi all, 

I'm trying to find a decent pair of shoes for my new crosser. I use Sidi's on my road bike and love them but I read in the customer reviews on Chainreaction for the Dominators that they have a hard resin moulded sole and as such are very slippery on the road, cobbles, rocks etc. which is where a fair bit of my training would be done.

The only ones I can find with a rubber sole that even mention XC are these

http://www.spiuk.co.uk/acatalog/MTB_Shoes.html

I wondered if anyone could comment on them or indeed let me know what shoes you use and how you get on with them.

Thanks again
Mark


----------



## jpembroke (16 Sep 2008)

I bought a pair of Wiggle's DHB mtb shoes. Very cheap - so a I don't care if they get trashed - and they come with screw in studs, which is useful when running up steep banks.


----------



## jpembroke (16 Sep 2008)

here they are:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/dhb_M1_Cycling_Shoes/5360033176/

Bargain


----------



## RedBike (16 Sep 2008)

Just get a MTB shoe with 'spikes' at the front that you feel you might just about be able to walk in.


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Sep 2008)

Just use any MTB shoe. I can run quite happily in my carbon soled Spesh shoes.


----------

